# Meet "Baby" !



## xenesthis (Jun 20, 2010)

*"Baby" got back!*

Meet "Baby" !:worship:

www.youtube.com/watch?v=q4pdjjCP038


----------



## Rick McJimsey (Jun 20, 2010)

How do you know she's the largest in the US?
Did you get measurements from everyone elses centipedes?



> Originally posted by *xenesthis*
> Nat. Geographic searched everywhere last year and said she was the biggest. IF somebody has one bigger, let's see the proof. Otherwise, at 13", I can't believe you are actually questioning that


You ask for proof of larger ones, but you can't provide any proof that yours is the *largest*?
I'd also be interested in a few ruler shots. Did you include antennae and terminal legs in your "13in" measurement?


----------



## xenesthis (Jun 20, 2010)

*Rick*

Do you EVER have anything to post that isn't negative??????????????? Your personal bias is displayed every time you post. 

Nat. Geographic looked everywhere two years ago for the largest centipede in the U.S. This was the one. IF there is another one, where the hell is the proof?


----------



## Rick McJimsey (Jun 20, 2010)

xenesthis said:


> Do you EVER have anything to post that isn't negative??????????????? Your personal bias is displayed every time you post.


Sure I do, just not when people are claiming things they can't back up. Yes, I also have a bias against exaggerated claims.
I fail to see how my inquiry is negative, I'm just trying to figure out how you know "Baby" is the largest in the US.
I'd also be curious as to "Baby"s history, was she CB or WC? If she is CB, how old is she and what is the origin of her parents?


----------



## xenesthis (Jun 20, 2010)

*13"*

13" centipede has measured by Nat. Geographic and myself plus as you can see in the video the ruler for scale, and you think there is several centipedes or more in the U.S. that exceed this???

You obviously don't understand the rarity of this species, the commercial-captive history on them and the record sizes known to-date.

IF you didn't know and your tone was different, you would come across differently,  but I know you Rick. I know your tone and see what you are up to - again. Your pattern is well-known.


----------



## Arachnopets (Jun 20, 2010)

*Admin note:*

To the both of you .....

Quit the crap and take it to PM. Seriously, not another word, I mean it! 

Debby


----------



## nissan480 (Jun 20, 2010)

Darn nice pede!

That would be cool to have a pede larger then a ruler. Had one I would say was over eleven inches at it was impressive watching him cruise around his 20 gal.

He was the only pede ive scene that would hold roach up right like yours did. He would would also arch his the first few segments and use his body weight to hold the large dubia.


Wish you could get some more of these in, for under a bill a piece.....dreamin


----------



## ragnew (Jun 20, 2010)

Very sharp pede Todd! Nice pick up buddy!


----------



## J.huff23 (Jun 20, 2010)

Thats definitly a good looking pede man. Thats a keeper for sure.


----------



## beetleman (Jun 20, 2010)

oh she's a real looker alright:drool: she was mine i got her when she was about 4" wc, ive had her for about 8 years,wasn't planning on selling her,but nat geo needed a monster for a documentry,they paid me well for her,she went to a good cause,when they were done filming her they gave her to glades herp which kept her for awhile,i wanted to buy her back but they wanted alittle too much,(being she's alot older now)i really wanted her back........oh well.but i got another little beastie that i will keep FOREVER!!! i'm glad todd got her,she's in good hands:clap:


----------



## Rick McJimsey (Jun 20, 2010)

beetleman said:


> oh she's a real looker alright:drool: she was mine i got her when she was about 4" wc, ive had her for about 8 years,wasn't planning on selling her,but nat geo needed a monster for a documentry,they paid me well for her,she went to a good cause,when they were done filming her they gave her to glades herp which kept her for awhile,i wanted to buy her back but they wanted alittle too much,(being she's alot older now)i really wanted her back........oh well.but i got another little beastie that i will keep FOREVER!!! i'm glad todd got her,she's in good hands:clap:


Wow! How many times did she molt to get to be so large? Any idea on where she was originally collected? What documentary did she show up in?
Todd, this is what I meant by "history".
Thanks for the info, Beetleman! I hope she does well, she is pretty old, it appears.


----------



## ragnew (Jun 20, 2010)

I was wondering if this was the one that you sold Pete. She definitely ended up in good hands again.


----------



## super-pede (Jun 21, 2010)

I have kept a 12 1/2 inch Malaysian.I also knew someone with a 13 inch Scolopendra heros
When did Nat.Geo go on this supposed "largest centipede search"may I ask.I would also like to see proof that she is the largest.
I am gonna side with rick on this one,sorry.


----------



## nissan480 (Jun 21, 2010)

Well the fly's are attacking so we know where this thread has gone.


History, what does that have to do with a claim of size?


----------



## Steven (Jun 21, 2010)

That's a whole lot of pede :drool: looks massive !
thanx for sharing


----------



## xenesthis (Jun 21, 2010)

*pics and proof*

>I have kept a 12 1/2 inch Malaysian.I also knew someone with a 13 inch Scolopendra heros

We hear these things, but no pics/proof. Post them if you got them.

Any centipedes over 11", I'd like to see good pics of.


----------



## SAn (Jun 21, 2010)

super-pede said:


> I have kept a 12 1/2 inch Malaysian.I also knew someone with a 13 inch Scolopendra heros
> When did Nat.Geo go on this supposed "largest centipede search"may I ask.I would also like to see proof that she is the largest.
> I am gonna side with rick on this one,sorry.


U seem to own or have owned every sigle pede available, not to mention those viridicornis and galapagoenis u "got" now. Any pics available?


----------



## Mister Internet (Jun 21, 2010)

super-pede said:


> I have kept a 12 1/2 inch Malaysian.I also knew someone with a 13 inch Scolopendra heros
> When did Nat.Geo go on this supposed "largest centipede search"may I ask.I would also like to see proof that she is the largest.
> I am gonna side with rick on this one,sorry.


I've heard of a lot of '12 inch heros'  as well,  and I have never seen a convincing photo that showed one approaching 10"... unless you squash it flat and measure it from the tips of the antennae to the ends of the terminal legs.  Just like "12 inch blondi", it's best to just post convincing photos.

I have to admit jealousy Todd, she's a beauty.  Shame you're not letting her burrow, but a pede like that deserves to be looked at I suppose...


----------



## Moltar (Jun 21, 2010)

Ok, I know this guy who's cousin dates this chick from Kalamazoo. Well, that chick's best friend's boyfriend went to an expo once where he met this one vendor who said he knows a guy who's brother had a _*14.5"*_ S. gigantea "plaid leg morph". It's very rare. So rare in fact that nobody I've ever spoken with (except that guy) has ever even heard of it!!!

So sorry, none of the pede's you guys mention are records. Deal wif it.

Anyway, that is an incredible specimen, Xenesthis. Thanks for sharing. Have you tried feeding it a live piglet yet?


----------



## Protectyaaaneck (Jun 21, 2010)

I want to see a pic of it next to a ruler or tape measure.


----------



## xenesthis (Jun 21, 2010)

*convincing photos*

See this pic for a convincing photo:

www.flickr.com/photos/14734284@N02/4720718851/

Note: She is a little curled up towards the tail. When extended, counting the head antenna and tail legs extended, she is a just over 13". We put her in a long plastic tube to accurately mark her length.

Forget her length for a second though. It's her girth that is so impressive. She is very heavy. I've seen S. gigantea 9"-12" before back in the late '90s, but this girl is fat. "Baby" got back. 

As for other pedes with big sizes, we all hear the rumors of stuff being massive, but no pics of these rumors. I've seen thousands of centipedes over the last 25+ yrs. and the biggest ones that I've personally seen and/or seen a pic with measurement proof are the following:

Scolopendra gigantea "black morph", 16" (there are many reports of this pede getting to 14"-16" and even larger)
Scolopendra gigantea "white-legged morph", 13"
Scolopendra gigantea "orange-legged morph" 12"
Scolopendra galapagoenis 12" (a scientist told me of a larger one on some islands off the Ecuadorian coast though)
Scolopendra s. dehaani "Yunnan Giant", 10.5"
Scolopendra s. dehaani "Chinese Giant Orange" 10.5"
Scolopendra s. dehaani "yellow-legged morph" 10"
Scolopendra alternans "Haitian Giant" (honey bee color morph), 10"
Scolopendra s. subspinipes "Chinese Giant Tiger Leg" 9.25"
Scolopendra s. dehaani "orange-legged morph" 9"
Scolopendra s. subspinipes "Solomon Island Mahogany Giant", 9"
Scolopendra mutidens "Chinese Beauty" 8.75"

NOTE: In the last 10 yrs., many hobbyists said they had the Scolopendra s. dehaani "yellow-legged morph" (goes under Mai Chau Giant and Vietnamese Giant names sometimes) of being 11"-12", but when they posted pics and/or I saw them and measured them, they did not exceed 9". I've had one that was a solid 10". This just goes to show how people can add a few inches onto their big pede.

I won't list anything under 8.75". As I don't consider those "giants". Of course, there will be different opinions, reports of owing something big, rumors of seeing something big and of course the fisherman tall-tales of adding a few inches to something that was seen, BUT post the pics with a ruler if you want it to be included in the "giant centipede club" at this NEW thread:

www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?p=1680279#post1680279


----------



## micheldied (Jun 21, 2010)

Whether a record holder or not, she's a big beauty.


----------



## super-pede (Jun 21, 2010)

xenesthis said:


> .
> 
> Any centipedes over 11", I'd like to see good pics of.


I'd like to see a good pic of Baby next to some tape measure that proves she is 13 inches and proof that she is the largest centipede in the USA.Do you have proof?No?I didn't think so.


SAn said:


> U seem to own or have owned every sigle pede available, not to mention those viridicornis and galapagoenis u "got" now. Any pics available?


Ten years of me and my brother and our friends collecting centipedes.There are still many species of Scolopendrids that we do not own but wish to have like gigantea.We no longer own the viridicornis.We traded it off a while back for some scorps and 600$.


----------



## xenesthis (Jun 21, 2010)

*linked pic*

>I'd like to see a good pic of Baby next to some tape measure that proves she is 13 inches and proof that she is the largest centipede in the USA.Do you have proof?No?I didn't think so.

Are you looking at the linked pic reference above? Are you looking at the blue ruler in the video?


----------



## J.huff23 (Jun 21, 2010)

Looks about 11" judging by the picture. But either way, thats one nice looking pede man.


----------



## xenesthis (Jun 21, 2010)

*measurement*

11" yes without the heat antenna and tail legs. Add those, 13".

Big girl, whichever way you chose to measure.


----------



## super-pede (Jun 21, 2010)

xenesthis said:


> Are you looking at the linked pic reference above? Are you looking at the blue ruler in the video?


That is a bad pic.Sorry.
I still don't see any proof that she is the largest centipede in the US.You *might* be able to prove that she is 13" but not the largest.When did Nat.Geo measure her?


----------



## Rick McJimsey (Jun 21, 2010)

xenesthis said:


> 11" yes without the heat antenna and tail legs. Add those, 13".
> 
> Big girl, whichever way you chose to measure.


Most people that keep centipedes (that I know, including myself) measure body length, not including antennae and terminal legs. They can make just about any Scolopendrid appear larger.


----------



## xenesthis (Jun 21, 2010)

*post the pics*

Bad pic? huh?

>You might be able to prove that she is 13" but not the largest.

Not the largest ever, but currently in captivity in the U.S.

 IF there is another one larger, myself and others are awaiting the pics. Let's see them. I hear a lot of talk, but nobody is posting pics.

This thread is about a very big S. gigantea. Seems there are a few posting here (that are connected to each other I'm sure) that want to hijack this thread and finding something negative to say. Sign of the times in the last few years on the discussion forums. It turns a lot of people off.

I see a few individuals posting negatively on this thread, but I see no pics. Nothing. Without the pics, the words, opinions, rumors of big sized-pedes - mean...nothing.


----------



## Rick McJimsey (Jun 21, 2010)

xenesthis said:


> Not the largest ever, but currently in captivity in the U.S...


The video says "THE largest centipede in any captive collection".
B.dubia are illegal in Florida, by the way.


----------



## super-pede (Jun 21, 2010)

xenesthis said:


> Bad pic? huh?
> 
> >You might be able to prove that she is 13" but not the largest.
> 
> ...


You are avoiding my question.

*When did Nat.Geo. measure your centipede?(exact date please)When did they start they're search for the largest centipede and when did it end?*
You still can't prove that she is the largest in the US.


----------



## H. laoticus (Jun 21, 2010)

This is funny...both sides asking for pics and I only see Xenethis actually posting anything.  Anyways, nice pede, man.  That thing is a beast!  I'd measure the antennae and terminal legs, too--it's part of the pede, why wouldn't you?


----------



## xenesthis (Jun 21, 2010)

*Rick*

Rick,

What the hell? Again, do you ever have anything to post positive? Ever?

That's not a dubia.

IF I used your measuring technique and listed it at 11", knowing you and your agenda, you'd still have something negative to say, right?

Another thread messed up by the trolls and negative people that have nothing better to do.

95% of the people on this thread would like to talk about big centipedes, S. gigantea and remark about their beauty and size. The other 5% just want to start crap and say something negative because the power of the keyboard and internet allows them too. They get off on it. Sad.


----------



## Moltar (Jun 21, 2010)

Moltar said:


> Ok, I know this guy who's cousin dates this chick from Kalamazoo. Well, that chick's best friend's boyfriend went to an expo once where he met this one vendor who said he knows a guy who's brother had a _*14.5"*_ S. gigantea "plaid leg morph". It's very rare. So rare in fact that nobody I've ever spoken with (except that guy) has ever even heard of it!!!
> 
> So sorry, none of the pede's you guys mention are records. Deal wif it.
> 
> Anyway, that is an incredible specimen, Xenesthis. Thanks for sharing. Have you tried feeding it a live piglet yet?



I'm a bit disappointed that nobody even gave me the tiniest lol on this. Sheesh... lighten up you guys. Myria-people are so *serious!*

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Terry D (Jun 21, 2010)

Todd, Nice pede. Is she handleable? I'm guessing no. I haven't gone there yet but may get one eventually. My lps has a big subspinipes for 20 bucks.

 I caught a Scolopendra around 6-7" in 2000 near Zapata, Tx. Freaked me the heck out!! We got a couple of pics, then released it. Very bity thing but I didn't let it connect . I've been bit by our tiny local species here in nw La. on many occasions. The bite leaves you with a tingly itch that surprisingly is kinda pleasant. I would seriously doubt that about the big ones.

Btw,  haters need to stay off the board and let everyone else enjoy. Chill  

Cheers, 

Terry


----------



## xenesthis (Jun 21, 2010)

*heros*

>Is she handleable?

Yes (but not recommend). She is not high-strung at all, but her fangs are HUGE and she is to be respected. 

>I caught a Scolopendra around 6-7" in 2000 near Zapata, Tx. Freaked me the >heck out!! We got a couple of pics, then released it. Very bity thing but I >didn't let it connect . I've been bit by our tiny local species here in nw La. on >many occasions. The bite leaves you with a tingly itch that surprisingly is >kinda pleasant. I would seriously doubt that about the big ones.

6"-7" is considered a large heros by most people's standards. Kinda pleasant? Haha. 

>Btw, haters need to stay off the board and let everyone else enjoy. 

Exactly.


----------



## Arachnopets (Jun 21, 2010)

*Admin note:*



Arachnopets said:


> To the both of you .....
> 
> Quit the crap and take it to PM. Seriously, not another word, I mean it!
> 
> Debby


Okay ... looks like I need to not only reiterate, but extend to a few others as well. 

Let me put it to you all this way, if all that are involved in the crap don't quit it and take it to PM, people will end up suspended for a month. This also includes replying to the crap. 

THIS is the last warning. Get it now? (rhetorical, NOT meant for any actual replies). :wall:

Debby

PS- As Mister Internet said, beautiful pede.


----------



## Warren Bautista (Jun 21, 2010)

Hey Todd, did you special order her or did she come in with one of your imports? 

Beautiful 'pede, by the way. 

I need to buy a couple of them at the next show.


----------



## xenesthis (Jun 21, 2010)

*Baby's visit*

"Baby" is getting baby-sat this week and then exported.

She was CB in Germany. She was imported at 4" around 2004. I bought her from Frank Somma then. Sold to Pete K. two years later. Pete sold it to Glades Herp. two years ago.  GH sold it to Nat. Geographic. They gave it to GH when they were done with their filming of her and I bought her this week. She is being exported to Asia next week. So, she is quite famous now. 

No wild-caught S. gigantea have been imported into the U.S. since 2000. A rare CB import from Germany happened in 2004.


----------



## Philth (Jun 21, 2010)

xenesthis said:


> "Baby" is getting baby-sat this week and then exported.
> 
> She was CB in Germany. She was imported at 4" around 2004. I bought her from Frank Somma then. Sold to Pete K. two years later. Pete sold it to Glades Herp. two years ago.  GH sold it to Nat. Geographic. They gave it to GH when they were done with their filming of her and I bought her this week. She is being exported to Asia next week. So, she is quite famous now.
> 
> No S. gigantea have been imported into the U.S. since 2000.


Hi Todd, Im a bit confused , you say none were imported since 2000, but say "Baby" was an import in 2004?  Do you mean no wild ones from there countries of origin were imported since 2000?

I got a couple of 4 inches from Frank as well in 2004, but mine unfortunately didn't do so well.  Were they really captive bred in Germany , or did some German collect them and export to the U.S. ?:?  Not that it matters to me, just curious.

Is there a youtube clip anywhere of the footage Nat. Geo. filmed of it?

Later, Tom


----------



## xenesthis (Jun 21, 2010)

*WC and CB imports*

The last WC ones that I know of was from Peru in 2000. The last CB ones were in 2004 from Germany. I came close to getting the black morph out of Guyana last year, but my collector got sick and he missed a great opportunity and typical export red tape made it fall apart.

>Is there a youtube clip anywhere of the footage Nat. Geo. filmed of it?

www.youtube.com/watch?v=vgxv8aAs6UE


----------



## Rick McJimsey (Jun 21, 2010)

xenesthis said:


> The last WC ones that I know of was from Peru in 2000. The last CB ones were in 2004 from Germany.


Where did the ones you posted for sale last year come from? Oh, you never got any. Lesson learned, I would think.
What's the song in the video? I like it.
I hope she does well being exported!  Whoever recieves her sure is lucky.


----------



## Philth (Jun 21, 2010)

Very cool clip Todd.  How long did they have it for to get footage of it molting and then lay eggs?  I assume those eggs were infertile?  Is it all the same centipede in that footage ?

Later, Tom


----------



## xenesthis (Jun 21, 2010)

*infertile eggs*

>How long did they have it for to get footage of it molting and then lay eggs?

I'm guessing they got lucky with the timing as they had it for less than six months I believe.

> I assume those eggs were infertile?

Yes. She has done that twice.

> Is it all the same centipede in that footage ?

Yes.


----------



## KoffinKat138 (Jun 21, 2010)

I'm not sure if this is 13", but it looks close to the size of baby.

Nice Pede BTW Todd.

http://market.insecthobbyist.com/detail.php?cat=10&de=206705


----------



## xenesthis (Jun 21, 2010)

*same pede*

That's the same pede referenced at the top of this thread.

The most remarkable thing is her girth and weight. I've seen several S. gigantea 10"-12" before, so that isn't what so impressive to me. This girl is very BIG in the body. You can hear when her fangs punctures her prey.


----------



## Dave (Jun 21, 2010)

Ok, so this is the biggest one I own. She's about 4 feet long. lol


----------



## Quixtar (Jun 22, 2010)

This is the biggest S. heros I've ever owned. No ruler, as she died last summer in the care of my friend while I was out of town. She was in pre-molt before I left and presumably died while molting. When I measured her prior to this, she had a body length of 8.5" with a total length of 10" or more with terminal legs and antennae factored in.


----------



## ragnew (Jun 22, 2010)

Here's to hopin' the transit goes good with this beast! Enjoy her while she's in your care Todd! Lucky man! With luck S. gigantea (especially blacks) will make their way back into the trade.


----------



## Endagr8 (Jun 22, 2010)

xenesthis said:


> She was CB in Germany. She was imported at 4" around 2004. I bought her from Frank Somma then. Sold to Pete K. two years later. Pete sold it to Glades Herp. two years ago.  GH sold it to Nat. Geographic. They gave it to GH when they were done with their filming of her and I bought her this week. She is being exported to Asia next week. So, she is quite famous now.





KoffinKat138 said:


> http://market.insecthobbyist.com/detail.php?cat=10&de=206705


Wait, you paid $1000 for her?


----------

